# Bild transparent ausschneiden ohne Rand!



## Pinky (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute von Tutorials,

ich habe ein Icon kopiert und möchte das nun transparent ausschneiden, damit es mit meinem Hintergrund verschmelzen kann.

Ich arbeite mit Fireworks MX. Ich habe das Bild im Fireworks gestartet und auf den Zauberstab gedrückt, damit ich den weissen Rand ausschneiden kann (*siehe: email_1.png*). Als ich aber auf DEL gedrückt habe, blieb nachher noch ein hässlicher weisser Rest übrig (_*siehe: email_2.png*_).

Ich habe es auch unten mit umstellen versucht: Hart oder Weichzeichnen. Doch bei allen komme ich nicht auf das gewünschte Resultat.

Kann mir da jemand helfen, damit ich den weissen Rest auch noch weg bekomme, ohne dass das eigentliche Bild schaden davon trägt?

Vielen Dank
Pinky


----------



## Hektik (17. Mai 2006)

Pinky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Leute von Tutorials,
> 
> ich habe ein Icon kopiert und möchte das nun transparent ausschneiden, damit es mit meinem Hintergrund verschmelzen kann.
> 
> ...



ich hab grad Zeit... einen Moment, bitte...


----------



## Pinky (20. Mai 2006)

Wie hasst du denn das gemacht? Mit welchem Programm? Ich sollte eben noch mehrere solche Bildchen bearbeiten.

Vielen Dank für diene Arbeit.
Pinky

Ps: Bist du das auf deinem Benutzerbild oder deine Freundin?


----------



## Hektik (22. Mai 2006)

Und hier nochmal für die Allgemeinheit:

Hallo!

Das ganze geht mit Photoshop sehr schnell.

Datei 48x48px erstellen, Hintergrund schwarz färben. Schrift und Schriftgröße auswählen (weiß jetzt nicht mehr, welche das war) und das Zeichen setzen. Dann über die Fülloptionen die Option "Verlaufsüberlagerung" von hellblau nach blau von oben nach unten einstellen und auch noch die Option "Kanten und Relief" auf 3px, bei Licht 90° von oben einstellen. Fertig *g*

Kann sein, dass ich jetzt das ein oder andere übersehen hab, aber im großen und ganzen wars so in etwa mein Ablauf, wenn ich mich noch richtig dran erinnern kann *g*

Bei Bedarf erstell ich dir ne PSD bei der du dann einfach dein Zeichen austauschen kannst. 

Interessieren würd mich aber mal, wo das dann zum Einsatz kommt *g*


----------



## Discoverer (13. März 2011)

ich habe ein ähnliches problem.

ich möchte folgendes bild mit transparentem hintergrund darstellen lassen: (siehe Anhang)

das zweite bild, gespeichert im .gif format sollte eigentlich einen transparenten hintergrund haben. dies habe ich auch so eingestellt, nur irgendwie stellt er das bild beim speichern und trotz dateiendung.gif wieder mit weißem hintergrund dar.

wer ist so nett und kann mir helfen? ich benötige das bild mit transparentem hintergrund in der größe 4x7, 7x7 und 10x10


----------



## cdpanic (22. März 2011)

Hi Discoverer!

Da ich grade Zeit habe! Bitte anbei als *.gif und *.png!

lg
stef


----------



## Discoverer (22. März 2011)

Hallo Stef,

vielen Dank, dass Du Dir die Zeit zum Bearbeiten genommen hast. Hatte die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben, dass sich noch jemand meldet, aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. 

Ich habe jetzt das Problem, dass ich die Dateien mit meinem PhotoImpact-Programm geöffnet habe, eine neue Datei mit transparentem Hintergrund in der Größe 7x7 Pixel ausgewählt habe, das Bild an die Größe angepasst habe und jetzt kommts:

Wenn ich auf Speichern als z.b. *gif Datei klicke, erhalte ich folgende Meldung: Das von Ihnen gewählte Dateiformatunterstützt den aktuellen Bilddatentyp nicht. Wenn Sie fortfahren, werden die Bilddaten in einen passenden Datentyp umgewandelt. Möchten Sie fortfahren?

Wenn ich jetzt auf "ja" klicke, erhalte ich zwar eine *gif-Datei, aber wieder ohne transparenten Hintergrund - hmpf.

Was mache ich denn da falsch bzw. kannst Du mir die Bilder in den drei Größen wie oben beschrieben zusammenstellen? filzstift@web.de

Vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung!


----------



## cdpanic (22. März 2011)

*Bild transparent ausschneiden ohne  ...*

Ja kann ich dir morgen machen! 
Schau einmal nach ob du evtl. die transparenzen deaktiviert hast?

Achle für was benötigst du die Bilder (wegen Copyright glaube nicht das du die Rechte an dem Bild hast )

Lg stef


----------



## Discoverer (22. März 2011)

öhm, eh, ehm, doch 

der ring soll nur ein kleiner button auf meiner hp sein.


----------



## cdpanic (23. März 2011)

Hello!

Anbei die drei Bilder (aber auf der Größe kannst du nichts erkennen!)

lg
stef


----------



## Discoverer (23. März 2011)

ich danke dir für die bearbeitung!

damit du dir ein bild machen kannst: hier wurde es eingefügt: klick (siehe linker frame der webseite)

leider ist es noch etwas verpixelt das kleine bild.

es sollte so wie hier aussehen: klick

siehst du eine möglichkeit dies so hinzubekommen - büdde?

und: kannst du bitte das .gif-bild aus #6 noch spiegeln und mir zur verfügung stellen?

ich hör auch wirklich bald auf mit meiner fragerei ^^


----------

